# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Ψηφιακός παλμογράφος Rigol DS1054Z

## toni31

Πωλείται ψηφιακός παλμογράφος Rigol DS1054Z, με τις έξτρα δυνατότητες του DS1104Z.   

  Τιμή:300€

IMG_20200613_211011.jpg IMG_20200613_211120.jpg IMG_20200613_211456.jpg

----------


## nestoras

*Έκλεισε η αγγελία!*!

----------

